# Monitor inkompatibel zu RTX 2070 (DVI)



## attackman (24. November 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Guten Abend zusammen,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ich komme mal gleich zum Punkt, ich nutze als Hauptmonitor im Moment einen Samsung SA700D, dabei handelt es sich um ein FHD, 120Hz, 3D, TN-Panel welcher schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, als Anschlüsse hat er leider nur einen alten HDMI und einen DVI Dual-Link und nur über den erreicht er seine 120Hz, funktioniert auch alles top mit meiner jetzigen GTX980.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jetzt aber zum Problem: Ich habe mir heute eine MSI RTX 2070 Gaming Z spendiert und diese hat leider keinen DVI Anschluss mehr sondern nur HDMI, DP und einen USB Typ C - nun meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich das Bild von meiner neuen Graka mit den vollen FHD@120Hz möglichst kostengünstig und ohne großen Inputlag übertragen?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe schon etwas gestöbert aber bin mir beim Thema DVI relativ unsicher weil  es da ja zig Versionen (DVI-I, DVI-D, DVI 24+1, DVI 24+5, etc.) gibt, deshalb wollte ich erstmal hier fragen was man da am besten machen sollte.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Schonmal vielen Dank,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MfG,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Max[/FONT]


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2018)

Damit.
Club 3D CAC-1051 DisplayPort Adapter auf DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## HisN (24. November 2018)

Wie im anderen forum. Aktiven Club3D-Adapter kaufen.
JoM79 hat schon den richtigen gelinkt. Meine beiden sind gut 10 Jahre alt. Funktionieren einfach.


----------



## attackman (24. November 2018)

Danke, puh ist schon teuer, übersteigt wohl bei weitem den Zeitwert des Monitors... 
Könnt ihr euch vielleicht bitte diese 3 Möglichkeiten noch anschauen und mir sagen ob da auch eine Funktionieren könnte?

[FONT=&quot]Hab hier was zu USB-C gefunden, laut Verkäufer kann das Ding FHD@144Hz, meint ihr das stimmt?[/FONT]
ROLINE USB C DVI Kabel I Adapterkabel mit USB 3.1 Typ C: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

[FONT=&quot]Und zu DisplayPort -> DVI hab ich auch zwei aktive gefunden.[/FONT]
Delock Adapterkabel DisplayPort 1.2 Stecker > DVI: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sienoc Aktive DisplayPort DP auf zu to DVI Adapter, AMD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2018)

Link 1:
Laut Beschreibung kann der auch 4K UHD 60Hz, so viel Bandbreite bietet DVI Duallink aber garnicht.
Also eher nein.

Link 2:
Nein, der ist nicht wirklich aktiv.

Link 3:
Siehe Link 2.


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2018)

Der sollte laut Hersteller doch funktionieren?
ROLINE USB C DVI Kabel I Adapterkabel mit USB 3.1 Typ C: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Frage:
Unterstützt dieses Kabel eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 @ 144 Hz?
Antwort:
Guten Tag,

ja wird unterstützt.
Von Oliver R. Hersteller am 19. September 2018


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2018)

Soll der TE es halt probieren.
Wenn es doch klappt, super. 
Wenn nicht, Pech. 
BTW, laut Hersteller schafft das Teil auch 4K UHD 60Hz, dass kann DVI aber nicht. 
Naja, vielleicht mit Farbunterabtastung.


----------



## attackman (24. November 2018)

Ja es irritiert mich eben dass der Hersteller das angibt und das auch einfach nur mit einem USB-C auf DVI Kabel ohne externen Strom... 

Ich glaube es wird einfach Zeit für einen neuen Monitor, würdet ihr eher zu einem 21:9 oder einem klassischen 27-32" 16:9 mit WQHD tendieren?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. November 2018)

attackman schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird einfach Zeit für einen neuen Monitor, würdet ihr eher zu einem 21:9 oder einem klassischen 27-32" 16:9 mit WQHD tendieren?



Das kommt darauf an was DU bevorzugst! 
Das können wir nicht wissen - schon gar nicht ohne weitere Infos zum Gaming/Anwendungsgebiet!


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2018)

attackman schrieb:


> Ja es irritiert mich eben dass der Hersteller das angibt und das auch einfach nur mit einem USB-C auf DVI Kabel ohne externen Strom...



USB-C hätte ja eine Stromversorgung.
Zumindest sollte die Grafikkarte wie bei jedem DP 5 und 3,3V zur Verfügung stellen. (Stromstärke?)
Kann aber gut sein das der Adapter einen USB-C mit richtiger Stromversorgung voraussetzt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. November 2018)

Ohne aktiven Adapter wird das nix.


----------



## attackman (24. November 2018)

Ich danke euch für alles und ich denke dass ich mir jetzt einfach einen LG 34UC79 oder 34UC89 kaufen werde, der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist liegt bei gebrauchten bei etwa 100-150€.

Konkrete Frage an euch: Was sind so eure Erfahrungen mit G-Sync und lohnen sich die besagten 100-150€ Aufpreis dafür?


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. November 2018)

Wenn du den Monitor verkaufst sag Bescheid. Vielleicht kann ich ihn brauchen.
 G-Sync ist so eine Sache. Tearing stört mich nicht. Ich würde die 150 eher in einen besseren Monitor investieren.


----------



## attackman (24. November 2018)

Ja das trifft sich ja dann sehr gut 
Also es handelt sich um einen ~6 Jahre alten Samsung SA700D mit einem 1080p 120Hz Display, keine Pixelfehler oder ähnliches, minimales also wirklich minimales im normalen Betrieb nicht sichtbares Backlight Bleeding etwa unten links.
Ansonsten ist die OVP noch vorhanden also versenden wäre auch kein Problem, Rechnung habe ich bestimmt auch noch aber die ist ja ziemlich irrelevant bei dem Alter.
An was hast du Preislich so etwa gedacht?


----------



## INU.ID (25. November 2018)

attackman schrieb:


> Also es handelt sich um einen ~6 Jahre alten Samsung SA700D mit ... An was hast du Preislich so etwa gedacht?


* Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln - Handel außerhalb des Marktplatzes*


> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken *sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet*. Links  zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene  Auktionen verweisen, sowie das Anbieten und Ersuchen von  Dienstleistungen sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum verboten.  Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einzusehen.
> 
> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die  Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken  eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur  ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt. Entsprechendes gilt für ausdrückliche  Kaufgesuche.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. November 2018)

Er verkauft ihn bis jetzt noch nicht mal. Dafür braucht er erst einen Neuen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Er verkauft ihn bis jetzt noch nicht mal. Dafür braucht er erst einen Neuen



Er hat eine Preisanfrage für den alten Monitor gestellt - - > Forenregeln verletzt.

Das ist nicht böse gemeint aber dafür sind die Forenregeln da!


----------



## attackman (25. November 2018)

Habs schon verstanden und habe INU.ID auch schon darauf geantwortet, hatte das mit dem Marktplatz nur ganz vergessen, sry.


----------



## andyw1228 (3. März 2019)

Hatte den Thread übersehen und einen ähnlichen eröffnet....
Ich finde es ist eine Schande, dass man sich entweder keine neue Grafikkarte kaufen kann, einen überteuerten Adapter kaufen muss, der fast so teuer wie der Zeitwert des Monitors ist oder sich einen neuen Monitor kaufen muss !?
ich dachte immer DVI wäre halbwegs kompatibel mit DisplayPort?
und was ist mit den neuen HDMI Ausgängen an den RTXen ? Kann dieser nicht 4K, also auch 1080p@120 ?
Ich bin mit meinem Asus VG278H sehr zufrieden und werde nicht auf 4K ohne 3D oder WHQ-irgendwas Monitor umsteigen. Für mich bringt 3D in z.B.  Tomb Raider oder Witcher 3 mehr immersion als 4K.
Gibt es nicht irgendein RTX Modell, dass noch DVI hat ?
meine nicht allzu alte 1070 hatte es jedenfalls noch.

Kann es sein, dass obiger USB C - DVI Adapter mittlerweile geht, weil NVIDIA einen neuen Treiber heraus gebracht hat ? Bei Apple ist das ja ganz normal, dass man Monitore per“USB“ anschließt.
Da braucht an noch nicht mal Strom für den Monitor, weil USBC 3.1 sehr viel mehr Strom liefern kann, als noch  USB 3.0


----------



## HisN (3. März 2019)

Mich hat inzwischen jemand drauf hingewiesen das Club3D die Adapter auch nur lizensiert.
Die Originale kann man in der Buch für 50 Euro abstauben .. wenn man denn möchte.

Wie 144hz-Monitor weiter betreiben ( Dual-DVI-Adapter )?


@andyw1228
Wenn der Monitor so alt ist, das er noch Dual-Link-DVI für 144Hz braucht, dann kann man davon ausgehen dass er nur einen HDMI1.4 Eingang hat. Also egal was die RTX an HDMI-Ausgängen bietet ... damals gab es noch kein HDMI2.0. Gehören immer zwei dazu, damit es funktioniert.


Bei mir geht übrigens USB-C auf DP an der RTX, damit betreibe ich einen alten Monitor 2560x1600@60.


----------



## andyw1228 (5. März 2019)

So alt sind Monitore gar nicht...
Der Nachfolger von meinem ist glaube ich 3Jahre alt.

@TE
Bei den RTX2070 ist es ja so, dass es ein paar mit DVI gibt. Nur bei den 2080 gibt es leider im Moment keine- was sich noch ändern kann. Ist mMn eine Marktlücke, denn man braucht auch für 3D und VR die Power einer 2080 bei 1080p oder WUXGA


----------

